# Slayer Sxc und Manitou isx 6



## LukiSkywalker (8. April 2010)

Hi, kann ich den oben genannten Dämpfer auch verkehrtherrum einbauen, da er ja richtigrum nicht passt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2011)

hast du eine lösung für das problem gefunden? passt er verkehrt in den rahmen? wär wichtig, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

